# Inconsistency



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 3, 2011)

Because the title gives an overview as to how often this thread'll prolly be updated.

So yeah, for those who don't already know, I like drawing. I'll post some of it here occasionally when I find the time. I've had a few art threads in the past but they all died. One last try can't hurt though.

For those who already know, here's a bunch of new shiz for you guys to look at.























































(the images are just an invitation to treat, I'll link from now on to conserve people's bandwidth)


----------



## kenkendude (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice art!
I like it


----------



## Comatoad (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow Kai, your coloring is awesome =D


----------



## Ever (Aug 18, 2011)

Just gotta love the pickpocket in a kitty hoodie.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 19, 2011)

Haha, thank you all! I'm actually surprised that this thread managed to get some views and comments after all, it's been a while since I posted it. I guess now will be opportune to post some links to some more recent stuff as well.

So, what'll it be? Some millitary tension? What about some lawyers? How about some Pokemans, too? I've got quite a bit there, have a good ol' gander.

Truth be told, I've not put much of my stuff onto dA in a while, I'll have to take care of that sometime, haha.

Also, everglider; Not exactly a pickpocket. Might want to take a look here for some exposition.


----------

